# Wizard's Wand



## QuakerBoy (Feb 2, 2017)

Playing in the shop with some scraps.  This is ash.  Sealed with 2 coats of thin CA glue.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## pine floor (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool.

Looks like you could use it for puttin a whoppp knot on somebody's knoggin also. LOL

PF


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 4, 2017)

pine floor said:


> Cool.
> 
> Looks like you could use it for puttin a whoppp knot on somebody's knoggin also. LOL
> 
> PF


----------

